# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Anmeldung OFFEN: Specialized Enduro Series Samerberg (nähe Salzburg)

## pAz

wer starten möchte sollte schnell sein, anmeldug is vermutlich heute oder morgen schon ausgebucht!

enduroseries.net/index.php?op...d=7&Itemid=101

----------


## FLo33

Drecks PayPal! Ich melde mich wegen einem Bikerennen sicher nicht bei diesen Verbrechern an. Mag wer für mich bezahlen?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hhacks

ja, I - bin amal angmeldet aba was no net ob i foar, weil i hab die ganze Woche frei und wollt eher an Gardasee oder Punta Ala

----------


## FLo33

D.h. ich könnt deinen Startplatz "übernehmen" und dir einfach die Kohle geben?!

----------


## bern

Flo, Paypal wär kein Problem.

----------


## FLo33

Echt? Ja des wär sehr cool und nett! Wollma den rest per PM abwickeln?

----------


## bern

Hab dir eine Nachricht geschickt.

----------


## pAz

anmeldung is seit gestern abend voll (warteliste)...

----------


## noox

Echt Zach. Wennst da einen Tag nicht da bist, bist nimmer dabei.

Wird Zeit für eine österreichische Enduro-Rennserie.

----------


## noox

> anmeldung is seit gestern abend voll (warteliste)...


Echt schon zu? In der Liste der Teilnehmer stehen noch net mal halb so viele Starter wie für Treuchtlingen. Treuchtlingen an die 450. Samerberg nu net mal 200.

----------


## pAz

kevin is gestern auf die warteliste kommen.
wundert mich auch

----------


## noox

Da dürfte es immer ein unterschiedliches Kontingent geben. In Riva dürften es unter 300 sein.

Echt schräg - hoffentlich kommt da Kevin noch drauf!

----------


## FLo33

Ich denke, es gibt einige, die so wie ich, sich angemeldet haben, aber noch nicht bezahlt haben. Auf die Starterliste kommst erst, wenn die Kohle da ist. Also quasi reservierter Startplatz, aber noch nicht 100% alles erledigt.

----------


## Sendo

> anmeldung is seit gestern abend voll (warteliste)...


sch... piefke!!! 

österreichische enduro serie!? ja das wäre was, sowas könnte man hier in wien auch vielleicht durchbekommen!

----------


## hhacks

Ich wär sofort dabei mich für sowas zu engagieren.
Oder wir organisieren uns ein Zeitnahmesystem und machen eine Serie bei der wir auf Hometrails inoffizielle Rennen machen.
Hometrailenduroserie
Darf sich halt keiner weh tun. Und ab 20 Leut wirds auch aufffällig.

----------


## smOoh

Bin in Treuchtlingen und Samerberg dabei! Hoffe das ich dann auch für Willingen ein Platz bekommen...

----------


## smOoh

wer ist bei den Rennen dabei? Wie wars mit einem dhr-team für die Team Wertung?

----------


## noox

Würde das im Nachhinein noch gehen mit einer Team-Wertung?

Am Samerberg sind einige Bekannte dabei. 
Paz, Bern, ich und noch ein paar, die nicht so aktiv im Forum sind.

----------


## smOoh

weiss nicht bis wann man das eingetragen haben muss, oder ob das im Nachhinein noch geht.. ich schreib denen mal ne mail.

schön,dann trifft man sich dort hoffentlich :Beer:

----------


## smOoh

Team-Anmeldung geht bei Startnummernvergabe

----------


## smOoh

Anmeldung für Willingen ist offen!

----------


## Poison :)

@ noox bin auch dabei  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Stimmt. Ja wegen Samerberg red ma uns noch zusammen wegen Team-Anmeldung!
Anmeldegebür kann ich nicht zahlen, aber wenn es sich ausgeht, wär ich mit ana Runde Bier oder Radler schon dabei für die, die sich im downhill-rangers.com Team anmelden.

----------

